# Help Me, Help Myself!



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in the process of finally diving into the tabletop aspect of the 40k universe (been a "Story Only" kinda person now for almost a year, sticking to the books kinda thing) and I'm needing advice as to what exactly I need to get going on my question to not only build my army, but to understand the rules of the game. So, I'm shooting this out there for anyone able to help me out.

Assume I need the maximum amount of help here. Here's what I know right now:

My main army will be my Space Wolves. What will I need to have the most basic "Yeah, that'll do fine. Not awesome, but a good start for a beginner." ?
*Side Note* Break things down into the "Here's a solid starting setup" and a "Here's what you will probably want to be at, once you've gotten familiar with the game" (i.e. say, a 1,000 point army vs. 2,000, or whatever)

After I've bought that basic army, which paints will I need (I don't care if it's GW, Vallejo, or Citidal) that will get my army painted and looking the part.

I know I'll need the general rulebook & the Space Wolves Codex. What other material in that area will I need to pick up?

What other miscellaneous stuff will I need to pick up beyond the above mentioned items? (one of those "Yeah, it might not seem like much, but these things you'll definitely need.") Such as dice, templates, ect, ect, ect.

If I missed anything, fill in the blanks for me.

Thanks!

(Mods, please move this if it's in the wrong forum. Thanks!)


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I'm not entirely sure as to what to advise Space Wolves-wise as I use Daemons and High Elves.

Tools and paints wise I hope to help you here. OK, paints. Different people swear by different paints so just pick a set and go with it. I use Games Workshop paints but that's simply what I started with and I'm familiar with them and apart from their damned tendency to pool on the lip of the pot, they are one of the best ranges out there. You can get GW paints in sets but I don't know how much you'll want to budget for them. The washes are great, if you only get two make it Devlan Mud and Badab Black. Brushes, again GW brushes are a decent start. I'd go for a basecoat, detail and fine detail brushes. And maybe a small drybrush for the fur on all those wolves. A list of other things which may be obvious: files, clippers, green stuff (optional but useful to fill gaps on metal models), glues, primer spray, tweezers (useful for holding small fiddly bits if you have big fingers). 

One thing I would recommend is a daylight bulb. This provides a more natural light when painting if not painting by a window with lots of natural light. Don't waste money on painting tiles use a good old plate and an old jar or cup for cleaning your brushes.

Hope this gives you a little help.

All the best and look forward to seeing some painted models.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok dude...

First, SW is a fine pick for the first army. They have IMHO the best Hq choice in the game...the rune priest. 

You will need to try to get your hands on as many space marines missile launchers as you can. You will need 5 for every long fang, one of the better heavy support choices in the game.

The rest just comes from playing the game.

~Kastle


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Which paints will I need to make sure my standard Space Wolf army is taken care of? I probably won't be getting any of the various addons to the standard models until I'm more comfortable with the tabletop game.


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you ever played before? and if so have you used space wolves?

they're a very niche army and you'd do better to start with a very small army (600-700 points) just to find out how you like to play and get a feel for the range. bear (?) in mind you have up to 4 HQ at your disposal. always good.

a useful GW link for starters
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat440177a&rootCatGameStyle=

space wolves grey
shadow grey*
shining gold
scorched brown
flesh (dwarf or tallern)
bestial brown*
codex grey*
bleached bone
boltgun metal
chaos black

these are all the colours needed for a master painter but the * ones are optional if you're a novice painter (i'm crap and self confessed  )


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Caliban said:


> Have you ever played before? and if so have you used space wolves?
> 
> they're a very niche army and you'd do better to start with a very small army (600-700 points) just to find out how you like to play and get a feel for the range. bear (?) in mind you have up to 4 HQ at your disposal. always good.
> 
> ...


Are those colours universal enough to the Space Wolves that I can safely buy them and not sit there going "Ah shit, I'm missing (insert colour here)" with the standard 2000 point build? (remember, if I miss picking up units, I can always buy more, that's one of the good things about the hobby, eh?)

As for literature, am I missing anything when I pick up the rulebook & the space wolves codex, or do I need something else as well?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Caliban,

Sorry, missed your question earlier: Nope, I've never played before, but the Space Wolves are my favourite army and I'm going to (ultimately) build them proper. My brother is a Dark Eldar nut, so I'm sure I'll end up getting some practice with him as I learn things. I'll be getting the general 40k Rulebook & the Space Wolves Codex as I'm going to budget myself about 100$ per splurge in this area (i.e. every 2 weeks per paycheck). So with that in mind, it'll give me plenty of time to read & ask questions as needed. I'm not 100% clueless as to how the game is played (I've watched a ton of videos over the months), but with the addition of the mentioned literature I'll get soon, I'll start connecting the dots.


----------

